# Max 7000



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

A friend has a couple of Max 7000's just gathering dust. Used less than one season. Pro series (don't know if they have any other?).

Are they reliable? If so, what are they worth? If they are worth anything, I may help him get rid of them.


John


----------



## Guide (Nov 27, 2007)

I might be interested if you come up with a price. Are they in good working order?


----------



## Guide (Nov 27, 2007)

Pictures would be helpful..............


----------



## bennetts (Oct 12, 2005)

I had one and it caught on fire so be careful where you use it. 

It was good when it worked which was about half the time.

The 500 is similar and is easier to move around but only has small tanks.


----------



## Buck West (Apr 17, 2008)

I have two and have used them for several years. they have worked well 99% of the time. I have just ordered the newThunder 500 and it should be as good or better and easier to use. These are all good products.


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

I think that the Thunder 500 will be a vast improvemtnover any Max or Thunderbird unit!


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

I will try to get pictures up in the next couple of days. I know that they no longer make the 7000. You can do a google search if you would like to see what they look like. They look brand new. Don't know if they are worth much. Any offers will be considered. I'm pretty sure they were run off of a TT controller. No idea what (if anything) to make them work. 

John


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

John Gassner said:


> I Don't know if they are worth much.





> No idea what (if anything) to make them work.
> 
> John


Sweetness, let's consult your marketing director before you try posting...EVER...AGAIN. 

Melanie


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Truth in advertising Ms. M! Not easy keeping my credibility so uh, high!

I wouldn't want to mislead anyone.

Let's try this again.

For sale; (but my friend likes looking at them gathering dust he just might keep them)

Two almost brand new Pro series Max 7000. Used only on sunny days by a very soft handed Pro for a very short period of time. Garaged their entire life and have never been more than 5 miles from home. Tires still good, no rust, original paint. Must see to fully appreciate. 

Only device deserving of gentleman's superior quality British gundogs (but others might be equally as worthy. Also recommended by the Cat Whisperer and Mike Castelli if he ever decides to train or compete again.

How's that MF?


----------

